# Good DVD/Book/Online course?



## Polofiesta (Jul 6, 2009)

I want to learnn music theory as i have been playing guitar for about 2 years. I want to start from scratch with music theory and was wondering what is a good dvd, book or online website that hass a good sourc for learning kusic theory on guitar thanks.


----------

